# What's the best time to cut a tree down....



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

to kill roots and all? I want to remove a few walnut trees close to my house and nearby my garden. Our average first frost date is toward the last of October. Would also like to cut down a bunch of sapling way back on the back of my property. Would like to put in a orchard back their and need the saplings removed.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If they are small walnut trees, the time is about now. If you wait until the sap starts returning to the roots, the darned thing will sprout again next spring. My main shade tree is a huge black walnut. Squirrels think that there should be an entire grove of them! Just before the leaves start to drop, I've got at least a dozen that will have to be either cut off or grubbed out. 

Martin


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

If you drill holes in the stumps & pour molasses, cover w/mulch, they'll rot quicker.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

To me, the best way to make sure saplings die all the way back is to wrap the trunks with stripped electrical wire--12 or 14 guage--with about three to five wraps, then twist to tighten. In the next couple of years, as the tree grows the copper will bind into the bark layers and eventually kill the tree. Seems like saplings will all come back if you cut them without digging up the roots. I keep spare wire ends and such for this purpose.

geo


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> If you drill holes in the stumps & pour molasses, cover w/mulch, they'll rot quicker.


Someone on here also posted to level off the stump, drill holes in it and stack charcoal briquets on the stump and light it. The charcoal does a slow burn down to the ground. This worked great for us on some sweet gum trees we cut down.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Paquebot said:


> If they are small walnut trees, the time is about now. If you wait until the sap starts returning to the roots, the darned thing will sprout again next spring. My main shade tree is a huge black walnut. Squirrels think that there should be an entire grove of them! Just before the leaves start to drop, I've got at least a dozen that will have to be either cut off or grubbed out.
> 
> Martin



That's what I'm worried about, not getting them cut in time before the sap runs back to the roots. Yet, I'm afraid to cut too early and still have sprouts coming up before fall hits. Is there a magic week or month that would be the best time?


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm also looking for an answer on this one. We have so many walnut trees and seedlings (thanks, squirrells) that cutting them has almost become a full-time job. It doesn't matter when we cut them, they just grow back!


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Have had decent luck cutting unwanted trees when the sign was in the heart.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

oneokie said:


> Have had decent luck cutting unwanted trees when the sign was in the heart.


Oneokie, I don't have a almanac. Can you look to see when the next heart signs will be and give me feedback? Thanks!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

GoatsRus said:


> Someone on here also posted to level off the stump, drill holes in it and stack charcoal briquets on the stump and light it. The charcoal does a slow burn down to the ground. This worked great for us on some sweet gum trees we cut down.


Yeah, but I'm not allowed to have matches.  Not since I burned up the place...twice. 
Pouring sugar over does it too.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Oneokie, I don't have a almanac. Can you look to see when the next heart signs will be and give me feedback? Thanks!


6th and 7th of September. Those 2 days are also in the 4th quarter, which makes those days even more effective.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

it is always best to cut trees when the weather is cold, below freezing is best..as the sap will be down out of the trees..the lumber will dry better for either lumber or firewood..that way..and it will split easier.

as for the stump..you can find stump grinders at a fair price in our area..not sure of yours


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks Oneokie. I tried looking it up on Google but wasn't getting anywhere.

Sorry ronbre, I'm wanting to cut the trees down before the sap is back in the ground so I wont have sprouts shooting up everywhere. I'll let em dry for a year or so and then cut em up for firewood.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We never have problems with black walnuts growing back. I saw them level with the ground with the chain saw, and mow over them the next year. If you do have suckers come up, just mow them off, they will stop sooner or later. >Thanks Marc


----------

